# Exodus Maestrom 18



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this Sub ? Exodus Audio ? I found it on DIYCable.com


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've heard of it too.


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

Build something with it, and tell us what you think. It looks like a great sub.


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

athm3x said:


> Build something with it, and tell us what you think. It looks like a great sub.


I just might do that.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

It's really popular with the HT crowd. A good, clean, drive for a reasonable price.

It is not an SPL driver. It is made to sound good first and also be capable of moving a lot of air needed for HT.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ricci said:


> It's really popular with the HT crowd. A good, clean, drive for a reasonable price.
> 
> It is not an SPL driver. It is made to sound good first and also be capable of moving a lot of air needed for HT.


Indeed. It's supposed to be just savage in a HT setup. REALLY low response woofer.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one on HT duty and really like it, I haven't tried in for car audio but I have used the Tempest and Shiva and have been really impressed by both, I don't have the same vast amount of experience with car audio as some of the other members on this forum do but I now what sound good and what quality looks like...the diycable Exodus subs are very nice, they have it where it counts and are a great value ($/performance) wise


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

fallbrookchris said:


> I have one on HT duty and really like it, I haven't tried in for car audio but I have used the Tempest and Shiva and have been really impressed by both, I don't have the same vast amount of experience with car audio as some of the other members on this forum do but I now what sound good and what quality looks like...the diycable Exodus subs are very nice, they have it where it counts and are a great value ($/performance) wise


Thanks bro. I think I might give them a try when I'm done with another project.


----------

